# Пять протрузий, выявленных на МРТ, нестабильность позвоночника



## katyaprofy (28 Мар 2016)

Уважаемый врачи и пользователи форума, обращаюсь к Вам за советом - что Вы посоветуете мне в моем случае. Мне 25, рост 172, вес 54, с детства небольшой сколиоз первой степени (10 градусов). Я худая и мышечный корсет, говорят, очень слабо развит.

Спина болит уже лет пять, стала болеть со студенческих времен - когда много сидела на парах. Однажды сходила к неврологу, года три назад - прописала мне никотиновую кислоту, комбилипен, баклосан на ночь, трентал. После месячного курса лечения я на год забыла о каких-либо проблемах со спиной, стала вести обычный образ жизни. Пошла работать в банк, сидячая, стрессовая работа, постоянное нервное напряжение... Обострение случилось со мной после большого стресса в личной жизни, на нервной почве у меня сковало в буквальном смысле весь позвоночник, как тисками, я говорю, что "заклинивает". Заклинивает на одну сторону, болит все с одной стороны, где наблюдается гипертонус мышц, я всегда из-за сколиоза имею привычку больше всего ее нагружать. Когда отходит немного, то все хрустит и позвоночник весь ходуном ходит, нестабильность, я ее явно ощущаю.  Пошла в больницу летом 2015, мне ничего нового не сообщили врачи, все как один говорили мне что я здорова и делать зарядку, какого то особого медикаментозного лечения не назначали, я сама колола никотиновую кислоту, когда совсем было невмоготу, с нее полегче. Назначали физио, лазер немного помог. На массаж сходила два раза, отходила от него недели две, так мне намял "специалист". Сделали в тот раз рентген шеи, пот. что болит в основном шея, в описании к нему ставили диагноз "артроз". на мои просьбы сделать рентген еще и грудного отдела врач проигнорировала меня. Стала регулярно заниматься дома пилатесом, с него мне было немного получше, но не всегда. Иногда наоборот хуже, мб не так делала, дома-то, без инструктора. Хотя по книжке, не спеша и не торопясь.

Какого-то стойкого эффекта не добилась. Осенью 2015 решила поменять работу, сейчас у меня менее стрессовая работа и я стою, с возможностью присесть в течение рабочего дня, в этом плане сейчас полегче. пока сидела дома два месяца спина почти не беспокоила, только пару раз "переклинивало". Сейчас вышла на новую работу, новое обострение. Начиналось как всегда постепенно. Сходила к мануальному терапевту - он мне все вправил, сказал что у меня блок в груди и перекошен таз, на след. день от гипертонуса на одну сторону все вернулось на "свои" места. Надоели эти отмазки врачей что у меня все хорошо, сделала мрт, нашли пять протрузий - четыре в грудном отделе и одну в поясничном. Во время обострений болит у меня в грудном отделе в основном, отдает в шею, тянет, болит от этого горло, иногда закладывает нос, в последнее время стала замечать что как-то и на глаза что ли давит, но не уверена, что от этого. Еще я записалась сейчас в тренажерный зал специализированный - занимаюсь с инструкторами, есть спец. тренажеры, которые к ногам приклепляются, на растяжку. Заметила улучшение после занятий. Хочу записаться на йога-терапию, на индивидуальные занятия с тренером.

Вопрос: у меня все поправимо, если я буду заниматься? Или уже нужно ставить вопрос об операции? может быть съездить в ЦИТО проконсультироваться по поводу возможности операции? Что лучше - йога или тот трен. зал в который хожу или все вместе? Мне 25, я очень не хочу стать инвалидом, я готова на все - на восстановление годами, мб сделать операцию пока не поздно? врач сегодня на мой вопрос об операции усмехнулась и сказала что то типа "пока еще не пришло время".

Заключение МРТ и рентгена 2015 года шейного отдела прилагаю . если нужны снимки МРТ, сообщите , я постараюсь сделать их фото.


----------



## La murr (29 Мар 2016)

*katyaprofy*, здравствуйте!
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки в своей теме, непосредственно на форуме.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Мар 2016)

Обращение за помощью к московским консультантам форума доктору Ступину или доктору Рудковскому (AIR) позволит Вам избавиться от проблем с позвоночником.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Мар 2016)

Возможно! (это я про себя)


----------



## katyaprofy (3 Апр 2016)

Нашла диагноз, которые ставил невролог летом: распространенный вертеброгенный мышечно-дистрофический синдром на фоне остеохондроза позвоночника, грудопоясничного сколиоза, цервикотралгия, артроз шейного отдела позвоночника. Еще хотела бы добавить - спазм мышц возникает, когда понервничаю, четко ощущаю скованность, которая потом и "схватывает" позвоночник. Прописывали успокоительные, но какое-то сомнительное лечение, потому что у здоровых людей от нервов позвоночник не скручивает так. Сейчас от занятия в тренажерном зале заметила улучшение, даже когда нервничаю позвоночник остается вполне гибким и выдерживает напряжение.

     



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Обращение за помощью к московским консультантам форума доктору Ступину или доктору Рудковскому (AIR) позволит Вам избавиться от проблем с позвоночником.


спасибо большое за ответ! необходим личный визит или просто написать? я живу в городе в двух часах езды от  Москвы, в случае необходимости могу приехать на очную консультацию.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (3 Апр 2016)

Напишите докторам и договоритесь о консультации.


----------



## katyaprofy (3 Апр 2016)

Таблетки пока никакие не пью, решила сделать перерыв, неделю назад закончила колоть артрозилен и церебролизин ( какое мнение Ваше об этих препаратах? особенно о последнем интересует)

А так вообще прописали мне недавно курс прописали: мильгамма, месипол, катадолон (через день). Пока не покупала, не приступала, ввиду некоторого облегчения.


----------



## katyaprofy (22 Май 2016)

Решила отписаться. Потому что по моим наблюдениям когда все плохо, здесь пишут, а когда хорошо - нет.

Если кому-то интересна моя тема: у меня наступила ремиссия в связи с началом регулярных занятий йоготерапией под руководством грамотного специалиста с мед. образованием. На занятиях слежу за самочувствием, если чувствую дискомфорт прекращаю выполнение упражнения. Поначалу скрутило, но важны регулярность и систематичность. Хожу полтора месяца, два раза в неделю, по возможности занимаюсь дополнительно дома. Не могу сказать что о боли совсем позабыла, но чувствую себя гораздо лучше, можно жить довольно-таки полной жизнью.

Также важна психологическая составляющая лечения - мне помогли визиты к психологу - кто не пробовал - попробуйте. Мне очень помогло.


----------

